# The Great Foam Look Alike..



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok.. I thought I was safe.. I thought I was pretty clear.. I sent the hubby to home depot for some Great Foam.. He came back with some generic spray foam.. Ok.. not the end of the world.. I would have even been keen on it it if had DAP written on it.. but it didn't.

Ok.. so out the garage I go.. with my new foam.. I shook my little can.. hooked up my nozzel and started to spray.. Then about 1 MIN in.... WAM!!!!!! I have a foam explostion! NOt meaning the can blew or anything.. but the nozzel system blew and I was coated in lovely sticky expanding foam!

I'm still trying to pluck and get it all off me.. I feel like poohbear after he's been in his honey pot..

Sorry .. had to vent.. Wish I could have taken pictures for your viewing pleasure.. but I'm not getting my camera sticky!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Well looks like you kept it off your keyboard or else we'd be seeing sssssstuufff wwrritttee e n llliiikkkkkee ttthhhiiiissssss.....!!! !!! !


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, that's funny. Send hubby back to pick up some reeeeeaal ggggggggreat stttuffffffff..


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

ahhhhh dang-it! Couldn't hubby had take a pic for us???? That would have been "priceless".....
(but then again, for buying the cheap-o-stuff, maybe hubby is now a new prop)
eeeks!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Ouch!  I did the same thing about six months ago. I was lucky to be in the laundry room. It first went all over me then I aimed it at the carpet (ruined the carpet) then at the wall. It only lasted about five seconds but took a good three days to get the sticky stuff off of me. I used paint remover which worked OK then went and used gasoline which worked the best. My wife had a good laugh. Our vacuum cleaner still has it all over, its to much of a pain to get it off. Good Luck!
:zombie:


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I was trying to cover a 4 foot paper mache pumpkin. I sprayed too much on one side and the pumpkin rolled onto my bare legs. It took most of the week for that stuff to wear off. I have pretty hairy legs so picking it off was simply not an option.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this going to be posted on the "what not to do forum"?
is there even a forum like that here?


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!

That's HILARIOUS!! Sorry. (why is other people's pain so damn funny?)


----------

